# The Gaming Section Rules



## Kreij (Jun 11, 2011)

No, this has nothing to do with rules here on TPU or posting rules in the gaming section.

It means "The Gaming Section *Rules*" 

In honor of the gaming section being one of my favorite sections to mod, I'm having a little contest.
Post a funny screenshot that you took while gaming.
The member who posts the one that I think is the most hysterical gets any Steam game gifted to them.

*Contest Rules:*
Contest closes Sunday July 4th Central Time when I feel like it. *Contest Extended !*
You must have a Steam account to receive the gifted game.
The screenshot must be one you took (honor system in place guys and gals, This is for fun, I'm not going to check.)
Post what game the screenshot is from and write a quick blurb as to explain it.
Multiple entries are fine.
*Put the screenshot in spoiler tags. This is a requirement.* My internet connection is already complaining from downloading games.
Winner will be contacted via PM to see what game he/she would like.
Contest is open to any TPU member, including staff.
Do not post screenshots that would be considered inappropriate for the forums.

3 ... 2 ... 1 ... Go!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

nothing ever happens in my games, funniest thing i have a picture of are my BC2 Stats, which can only be described as a joke (6% accuracy and a 0.4 k/d ratio)(Thats what playing as a medic gets you) 



Spoiler














> It means "The Gaming Section Rules"


 - couldn't you of just used an exclamation mark to denote its a statement


----------



## Kreij (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> - couldn't you of just used an exclamation mark to denote its a statement



Sure, but I keep looking for ways to make stealth little contests. lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Sure, but I keep looking for ways to make stealth little contests. lol



i don't think anyone will read the rules unless they post in the gaming section, if no one enters maybe my stat screen will be the biggest joke on TPU


----------



## Kreij (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i don't think anyone will read the rules unless they post in the gaming section



Yup ... it's for the gamers. 



Spoiler



On June 10th, 2007 our only son, Garrett, was on his way home from college for the weekend.
He was killed in a car accident.
He was going to college for game design at ITT Tech in Green Bay.
I was so looking forward to playing the first game he designed. 
I taught him to care more about others than himself and he was always giving away his toys from when he was young to his friends' little brothers and sisters.
I promised myself that even though I could not spoil him anymore with gaming hardware and new games, that I would keep his memory alive by giving what I could to help people and make their lives a little better.
I don't do contests for recognition or anything like that, I do it for the memory of Garrett and for all the kids who have a dream of working on games someday.
God bless you all.


----------



## Maelstrom (Jun 11, 2011)

I better hurry up and get my new pc up and running. Stupid lack of distilled water!


----------



## BraveSoul (Jun 11, 2011)

this sounds fun, lets get some screenies


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 11, 2011)

Arma II. In the training level where you have to pick up and move the injured soldier. Strange thing is, this guy looks scarily like me!!!

One thing Kreij - when I was on 56k I noticed something; pictures under spoiler tags would load when the webpage opened. Clicking the spoiler button doesn't begin loading the picture, it's already loaded with the page. I first noticed this in FS threads with lots of pics under spoilers, even without clicking them it took ages to load.



Spoiler


----------



## Kreij (Jun 11, 2011)

I know they still load, but the page doesn't jump around as the pictures display, which drives me nuts. lol


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 11, 2011)

Aaaah yea I get ya noo


----------



## qubit (Jun 11, 2011)

*Awesome contest*

Wow Kreij, fantastic! To gift any Steam game is really something, as they can be quite expensive.  

Right, I'm gonna get screenshotting...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

qubit said:


> Wow Kreij, fantastic! To gift any Steam game is really something, as they can be quite expensive.
> 
> Right, I'm gonna get screenshotting...



i'm gonna try to find the most expensive game on steam  (we really need an evil laugh smilie)

EDIT:I'm up to £852 for the complete pack of railworks DLC...

just out of interest what would we all go for, i'm thinking dirt 3


----------



## BraveSoul (Jun 11, 2011)

Call Of Duty: Black Ops 
just shooting down a chopper thats all


Spoiler


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

Does the screenshot have to be from a pc?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Does the screenshot have to be from a pc?



No, Cheesy, you can post a screen from a "cheesy" game on your cell phone if you want.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 11, 2011)

I caught REAYTH doing yoga in BC2:Vietnam. I tried to tell him this was not the time or place to do the "dick in the dirt" pose but he just wouldn't listen.



Spoiler


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

Kreij said:


> No, Cheesy, you can post a screen from a "cheesy" game on your cell phone if you want.



I actaully meant ps3/xbox (i do some excellent crashes)

I shall have the pictures up once I have worked out how you get them on tpu


----------



## qubit (Jun 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> I actaully meant ps3/xbox (i do some excellent crashes)
> 
> I shall have the pictures up once I have worked out how you get them on tpu



Are you familiar with www.techpowerup.org ? I apologize if I've just explained the obvious! lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, now try using that on an xbox/ps3


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 12, 2011)

I've got a few I'll have to dig up...

Also, what about a series of screenshots that are hilarious together?


----------



## qubit (Jun 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Yeah, now try using that on an xbox/ps3


Ok, I see.


----------



## Maelstrom (Jun 12, 2011)

Would be cool if you could add short clips as well. I imagine glitches and stuff would be much funnier that way compared to just a screenshot.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Another contest, amazing, I'll have to sift through my screens and see what I can find.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 12, 2011)

its sad i never have hilarious screen shots i do have epic screen shots but nothing actually funny... oh well maybe ill get lucky with some BC2 screenshots.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 12, 2011)

i know this isn't a 'screenshot' but it is still worth posting. a couple of years ago a bunch of TPUers playing L4D got together.


----------



## qubit (Jun 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its sad i never have hilarious screen shots i do have epic screen shots but nothing actually funny... oh well maybe ill get lucky with some BC2 screenshots.



Yeah, I'm a bit stuck for this, too. I'm considering getting Garry's Mod which uses the Half-life 2 engine and game assets to do some pretty wacky stuff.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 12, 2011)

well ive seen funny moments just never screen shot them in time lol

Thelaughingman should win this contest with the screenshot he took of me doing a slam dunk into the wall in Bad Company 2 i went all NBA on it lol.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah I got lucky...it stayed on for well over a minute!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 12, 2011)

lol Tank Camo, "hey bro is that tree moving???" "Nah its your imagination dude" BOOM "HOLY SHIT that tree just shot at us" lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah I was in first person view at first and was like WTF is in my view? Switch to third...LOL!!

The other funny thing that happened once is a teammate shot an Apache out of the sky and a section of the tail fell on and killed me. Can't get a screenie of that tho


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jun 12, 2011)

Who is the person who's son died?  The TS?

I've been killed by helicopters I shot down, taught me to move.

Rules state "Multiple entries are fine.", so I have several

Battlefield Bad Company 2.  Guy is stuck in that pose



Spoiler











Battlefield Bad Company 2.  Shot so hard, he is embedded in the concrete



Spoiler











Battlefield Bad Company 2.  Hanging out in immolating flames unscathed.



Spoiler











Battlefield Bad Company 2.  Floating head of the US Recon class.  (BTW, this is what the face looks like under the Recon suit.)



Spoiler











Battlefield Bad Company 2.  Riding a quad, trick style.



Spoiler











Battlefield: Bad Company 2.  Buildingless Window



Spoiler











Bully.  Campus Calvin Klein model



Spoiler











Crysis Wars.  I'm lovin' it



Spoiler











Dragon Age: Origins.  Awesome portrait pic



Spoiler











Fable.  Farting on everyone around.


Spoiler











Grand Theft Auto IV.  Showing more GQ style than there was in Vice City!



Spoiler











Grand Theft Auto IV.  Teammate doesn't realize the ride is over



Spoiler











Halo 2.  Fail proof method of bowel blockage removal



Spoiler











Halo 2.  Mating a Banshee with a Scorpion tank



Spoiler











Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy.  Showing n00bs the ropes



Spoiler











Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy.  1) My in-game screen name is Master_OrHan  2) He didn't do this voluntarily



Spoiler











Just Cause 2.  Landed the non-VTOL Harrier on the freeway.


Spoiler











Mercenaries 2.  Mattias in the Chicken Suit.  Funny when compared to his normal skin.


Spoiler











Mercenaries 2.  Mattias delivering the Devastator



Spoiler











This screenshot is from Oblivion. It was so funny the way he looked when he died, I had to take a screenie.



Spoiler











Street Fighter IV.  Flash Kicking Seth in the nuts FTW!


Spoiler











World of Warcraft.  Leaving the Alliance behind in PvP


Spoiler











World of Warcraft.  Dancing with Crusty Bob the turtle (a.k.a. The Ladykiller).


Spoiler


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 12, 2011)

Couldn't find anything particularly 'funny', but i did find these, and they looked so good there now my desktop backgrounds, so here is me, crashing in GT5



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## qubit (Jun 13, 2011)

*Fail to the King, baby!*

Yay the king is dead! 


Spoiler









[


----------



## overclocker (Jun 13, 2011)

Nothing funny yet


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 16, 2011)

hrm, surprised nobody is posting funny stuff yet!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 16, 2011)

It's amazing how many people aren't interested in the rules isn't it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 16, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm, surprised nobody is posting funny stuff yet!



I thought mine was good.


----------



## qubit (Jun 16, 2011)

I think my dead DNF King carries bags of ironic funny.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 16, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm, surprised nobody is posting funny stuff yet!



been a while since i took alot of screenies just for fun, have soem oldies of original dod on a disk somewhere

though i am suprised there isn't a bunch of tf2 shots


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 16, 2011)

i wish my video counted cause it if you play L4D you know how funny it is. also, it has all TPU players! remember shadowfold? what the hell happened to him?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i wish my video counted cause it if you play L4D you know how funny it is. also, it has all TPU players! remember shadowfold? what the hell happened to him?



LFD2 TPU games are best multi-player i've ever done


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> LFD2 TPU games are best multi-player i've ever done



we used to play l4d every night for like 6 months. sometimes all 8 of us were tpuers. l4d2 didnt last as long but from time to time we get together.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i wish my video counted cause it if you play L4D you know how funny it is. also, it has all TPU players! remember shadowfold? what the hell happened to him?



hahaha wtf did happen to that dude?
Man i wish i had some funny screenshots. Im not really interested in a prize i just wanted some lulz 

EDIT: LOL if only i had a screenie of people raging at me being terrible on L4D2. I was so bad they attempted to kick me lol.



cheesy999 said:


> i'm up for a game now if you wan't but i havn't played in months so i'm gonna get insta-killed



i wouldnt mind either, okay okay have to stop spamming up the thread!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 16, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i wish my video counted cause it if you play L4D you know how funny it is. also, it has all TPU players! remember shadowfold? what the hell happened to him?



I asked about him a while back. Dude just disappeared one day.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 16, 2011)

#1. You don't talk about the gaming section


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> The mailman managed to get here so i'd say its more to do with people not having funny screenshots, if you changed it to 'epic'  or 'spectacular' i would of posted in this thread so much the mobile users would of used up their bandwidth viewing one post



Only the mods know the rules better then me......except Mussles. He just mods like a feeding shark. Eyes rolled back, mouth wide open clicking the keyboard like a mad man.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jun 16, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't have a lot of screenshots on this computer.

Of the few I do have this is the only funny one.  It really showcases the quality AI in Far Cry 2 . . .


Spoiler


----------



## erocker (Jun 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm up for a game now if you wan't but i havn't played in months so i'm gonna get insta-killed



We need to get the band back.. erm, the clubhouse back together!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Is it just me or do you mods synchronize your avatars



I wasn't aware of any avatar synchronization


----------



## erocker (Jun 16, 2011)

Ahhh.. The bearded Doctor.. So we meet again!!! *Shakes fist*


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

Me geting hit by a train (after going through all my screenies its the closest i've got to funny) in mirrors edge



Spoiler



























@mailman: you sound stressed?

EDIT: Deleted my off topics posts for fear of upsetting mods (i can't risk anything dodgy until my current infractions clear


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

LOL the FUCK YOU door mark II (Fallout: New Vegas for PC)


----------



## qubit (Jun 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOL the FUCK YOU door mark II
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110616/ScreenShot0.jpg
> 
> WTF!? We got mods and users spamming up the joint?



I like it. What game is this - Fallout 3?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

qubit said:


> I like it. What game is this - Fallout 3?



Yeah man its Fallout New Vegas, I loved the original FUCK YOU door so i screened the tribute to it in NV.
EDIT: Here wtf happend did a few posts get deleted there?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 16, 2011)

It's clearly visible on the king size screen, and still he insists on denying.

(pay attention to the subtitle)

Game: Metro 2033



Spoiler


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 16, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> It's clearly visible on the king size screen, and still he insists on denying.
> 
> (pay attention to the subtitle)
> 
> ...



I dont get it?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Counter Strike Source
The joker likes abit of weed.


Spoiler










He also likes sleeping with a big grin on his face.


Spoiler


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 16, 2011)

stop posting nonsense, please. stick to posting funny screenshots.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

This is actually a relevant question to the OP. Are we allowed to comment on the posted pics? Albeit one word posts and posts that add no value to the thread are against the forum guidelines (I've actually read them).


----------



## Kreij (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't have a problem with that as long as you try to keep it related to picture itself. (like asking what game it is, etc.)
This is supposed to be fun, but you all know the rules about thread crapping.


----------



## erocker (Jun 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> This is actually a relevant question to the OP. Are we allowed to comment on the posted pics? Albeit one word posts and posts that add no value to the thread are against the forum guidelines (I've actually read them).



It's fine. Like I said people need to relax a little. I see no reason to cause a fuss over rules and guidelines. If there's a problem it will get cleaned up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm so happy it wasn't me this time. Now lets see some funny pics!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> It's clearly visible on the king size screen, and still he insists on denying.
> 
> (pay attention to the subtitle)
> 
> ...



is it the 'status unavailable, probably destroyed'



erocker said:


> It's fine. Like I said people need to relax a little. I see no reason to cause a fuss over rules and guidelines. If there's a problem it will get cleaned up.



you'd see a problem if one press on a button gave you a 2 month vacation and you interpreted easy rhinos's posts as considerably aggresive


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

I dont want to get into trouble which is mainly why i asked such question, plus one of my posts actually commented on Kuro's picture asking him where he got a skin for a character model and that was deleted so i had to ask.

You can delete this post if it constitutes as "spam".


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> is it the 'status unavailable, probably destroyed'



It's just the subtitle combined with the screen size. What's on the screen doesn't matter.

But I think I will try to get a better one soon.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 17, 2011)

Synergy
On a open journey with friends across a open field with monsters and crap but what do i discover..?? A error sign???


Spoiler










So after checking out the open field,we decided to check a building we discovered in the open field. Found a crazy sucking monster with a symbol saying "launch"????


Spoiler










Finally we found Barney and my friends started acting weird around him.


Spoiler


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well time to add my screens to the list. 

This is from Champions Online, citizens flee in fear of bad guys, but a crowd this tightly packed was a bit weird...


Spoiler








And here it is making me look like the cause for panic







Here's Age of Conan with some fantastic Rotating Heads


Spoiler















Here from DNF, open a door and see one Alien working the punching bag and the other doing some curls, I laughed.


Spoiler











Took this during the Easter Celebration in WoW, added the roar for effect, angry bunny.


Spoiler










And took this one of my friend... I thought it was a bit of an inappropriate sheath for his sword...


Spoiler











Here's my favorite NPC from F:NV, I strong armed him and he wouldn't threaten me, so I had to reload and play it like a wimp and he threatened me with Ol' Sticky!


Spoiler










And here was one of the people I had to talk to during my quest chain. Was an interesting conversation when his head rotated out of the ceiling.


Spoiler










And last but not least, this is how to not sit on a couch.


Spoiler


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 17, 2011)

wish I still had the SS of this time I was playing mechwarrior and I had a guy tell me he was gonna throw his monitor out the window, just to finally see my mech blow up.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jun 17, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm, surprised nobody is posting funny stuff yet!


See my post for classic screenshot comedy material.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been crazy busy lately, so I extended this contest to July 4th.
More pics !


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 20, 2011)

Didn't even have to tranquilize the guy


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 21, 2011)

Let me tell you, I don't give a damn about gravity.



Spoiler











Game: Minecraft beta 1.6.6


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 28, 2011)

This zombie refuse to die.
COD world at war


Spoiler










His hand got stuck between the wood.


Spoiler










Left 4 dead.
i'm stuck on thez ladder but watch out a gangster up there!


Spoiler










Lets go on the computer to check the latest news..


Spoiler










Why so serious??


Spoiler










Lets start some witch fire.


Spoiler


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Started playing some Batman AA Finally... just love the animations in that game, it maybe a button masher, but with the variety of attacks/counters he has, it just keeps me in awe.

Just been capping a lot of combat as it looks amazing, I hit print screen a lot as it moves so fast and I miss some great shots. So now I cap it a lot and filter out the crap, find some of what I intended, then some creepy things like this guy... smiling? lol


Spoiler











Or this guy shaking in his boots


Spoiler











And apparently I am performing a scene from Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom here... You can even see my hand is literally in the spot of his heart.


Spoiler


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 1, 2011)

C'mon everyone,  only a few days left...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 1, 2011)

Caption is at the bottom of the image, proof through the screenshot of my steam profile, and the game is Dragon Age: Origins 



Spoiler










Full resolution link here: http://img.techpowerup.org/110701/2011-05-28_00001.jpg



Next up we have Fallout 3 giant hands. Having a little trouble reaching the trigger?



Spoiler











And now for a classic Halo 3 sticky to the forehead:



Spoiler









Poor sap didn't even see it coming.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Halo 3 deathmatch.
Stuck a plasma grenade on a elite head and he meets up his friend. And then his friend is like "dude get the f*ck away from me!!"


Spoiler










And then what happens...


Spoiler


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 3, 2011)

*World Of Warcraft*

It's amazing what you can get for 2 copper nowadays. 



Spoiler











Unfortunately no stat boosting for this D



Spoiler


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 3, 2011)

Heh there's a few good ones in here


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jul 4, 2011)

Added pics to my posting


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2011)

When is this thing over?


----------



## burtram (Jul 4, 2011)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler










funny things happen all the time in TF2 on the CGTalk server.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 4, 2011)

I win /thread


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 4, 2011)

a few old original Day of Defeat screenies, back when I frequently played fps multiplayers. 



Spoiler










^helpful team mates, ironically we were still winning lol



Spoiler






















^I was on axis, we were kicking ass and I was the top scorer, so the admin swapped me to try and balance the teams...it didn't go the way he planned. I avted as a nazi spy killing as many as I could. burying me actually helped, I could see them but they couldn't see me and my mg could penetrate the ground easily. 




Spoiler














^I must have spent a half hour tk'ing this afk guy. I killed him every way you could in dod. This time I was alittle too close when I naded him. lol




Spoiler










^there's nothing quite like tk knifing your apprentice in the ass.



Spoiler


















^we have one flag left, axis has infiltrated our base, my apprentice is guarding the main through-way and has the only mg....so why not knife him in the face? I mean it's not like my team needed me or anything. Also it appears that server didn't like certain words that are funny to me. (see first screen in this group)



Spoiler










^ ah yes weak gpu's always change the color of the grass....lol


----------



## Fatal (Jul 4, 2011)

burtram said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spoiler 4 had me


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 4, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110704/2011-04-16_00.14.33.png
> i win /thread



rofl
The chicken decided he better looks towards the other direction.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When is this thing over?



Right now. Contest closed, no more entries will be accepted.
Give me a little time to review all the screens and I will post a winner shortly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Lots of good screens, good luck everyone!


----------



## Kreij (Jul 4, 2011)

Okay ... after careful deliberation (and waiting painfully for my crap internet connection to load each page of images) ...

The winner is LifeOnMars's "It's amazing what you can get for 2 coppers nowadays."
Great picture, great description and the question mark above the other NPC's head makes it even funnier.

@LifeOnMars : Send me a PM with your Steam name and what game you would like and I will gift it to you as soon as I can.

*Oh wait !!! In two days it's my birthday!!*
Whoever posts the most humorous birthday wishes (text only) to me in the next two days gets their choice of a Steam game too.
1 post only per member. Keep it within the TPU posting rules.
(@LifeOnMars, you can't win this one, but you can participate for the lulz)
3 .. 2 .. 1 .. Go


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 4, 2011)

well done Mars!

Doing anything on the day then Krejj?


----------



## Kreij (Jul 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Doing anything on the day then Krejj?



Nah, when you get to my age the highlight of a birthday is going outside, finding some dirt and yelling "N00B".


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 4, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Nah, when you get to my age the highlight of a birthday is going outside, finding some dirt and yelling "N00B".



You may of just won your own comp, have a free beer on your birthday and spend a few minutes in the glory of your post's majestic words (or fap, whichevers easier)
____________________________________________________^- my entry


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> You may of just won your own comp, have a free beer on your birthday and spend a few minutes in the glory of your post's majestic words (or fap, whichevers easier)
> 
> ____________________________________________________^- my entry



What?! I _knew_ it was rigged, I knew it! 

Now where's the supermods when you need them?

_<qubit develops a rising sense of panic as he frantically and ineffectually mashes the Report button, but it strangeley seems not to work.>_


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 4, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks alot to Kreij. I can't stop winning games recently  Out of my current wishlist of 124 games I'm having a tough time deciding which one to go for.

Seems very cheeky to go for a full price new title when there are so many on offer in the sale 

Help me decide guys - Shortlist

FEAR 3 or FEAR 2(I have FEAR 1 + expansions)
Borderlands GOTY edition
Bioshock 1 or 2
Dead Rising 2
Arcania - Gothic 4
Divinity II - Dragon Knight Saga
Mass Effect 2 ( I have the 1st)
Portal 2 ( I have the 1st)
Dirt 3 (I have 1 & 2)
Dead Space 2 (I have the 1st)
The Witcher 2 ( I have never played the 1st)


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2011)

Well done LOM. 

That's a good selection of games and there's more than one choice there, really.

You could actually go for the Valve complete pack and gift the games you don't need in another TPU contest, perhaps? It's currently sitting at £25, 82% off. This would get you Portal 2 (£20 (£30 full) on its own) along with other Valve games you don't have.

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/7930


Or, you could go for Dead Space 2 or Borderlands, both of which look very good.

I'd be careful about Dirt 3, due to potential control issues and the GUI interface being very poorly designed. I first tried Dirt 2 first, which I'd been gifted a while back and was sorely disappointed. :shadedshu

Graphics were superb, but I couldn't control the car with my keyboard and mouse, nor my Logitech joystick, leaving the keyboard as the only option. This left me driving the car like someone blind drunk and made the game unplayable. Just make sure you get a compatible analog joystick first, if you're gonna play this game, as it's essential.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 4, 2011)

qubit said:


> Well done LOM.
> 
> That's a good selection of games and there's more than one choice there, really.
> 
> ...



Now that is a cracking idea buddy. I could get Half-Life 1, Portal 2 and Left For Dead 1 & 2 from that collection to pretty much complete my existing Valve collection (Thx to winning the OB in your comp  )

How would I go about gifting the rest? I've never done that before. If you could send me a PM that would be great and then I'll send a PM to Old Uncle Kreij 

EDIT - And get an Xbox 360 controller, it works awesome with Dirt 1 & 2 and a multitude of other ported games to PC. Alot of games actually support it and it's nice to have that rumbling between your hands


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Now that is a cracking idea buddy. I could get Half-Life 1, Portal 2 and Left For Dead 1 & 2 from that collection to pretty much complete my existing Valve collection (Thx to winning the OB in your comp  )
> 
> *How would I go about gifting the rest?* I've never done that before. If you could send me a PM that would be great and then I'll send a PM to Old Uncle Kreij
> 
> EDIT - And get an Xbox 360 controller, it works awesome with Dirt 1 & 2 and a multitude of other ported games to PC. Alot of games actually support it and it's nice to have that rumbling between your hands



The extra game just sits there in your Library with a 1 against it, indicating that you can gift it. So, you run a competition, just get the winner's Steam ID and you can do it via the Steam client. Takes just a few seconds. BTW, I already have every Valve game. 

I might just try that XBOX 360 controller.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 4, 2011)

Top man as always Qubit. Kreij, you have a PM coming your way


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations LifeOnMars, and Happy Birthday Kreij!
I hope your Birthday consists of much dirt-yelling and undercover partying 
Have one on me, I'll be sober


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn, missed the contest? Meh, w/e. I still feel like sharing these.







and this is the result of a very large nuclear explosion....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Damn, missed the contest? Meh, w/e. I still feel like sharing these.
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5259/5530666110_3b124878a5_b.jpg
> 
> ...



What game is that? Crysis?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep. I spent like 20 hours in crysis taking screenshots for some techreport contest. Those are some of the crap ones from before the gigs of texture mods. I'm down to 14-20fps now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Yep. I spent like 20 hours in crysis taking screenshots for some techreport contest. Those are some of the crap ones from before the gigs of texture mods. I'm down to 14-20fps now.



Looks really nice.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks. Here's two post texture packs. Went a little nuts with the butterfly hunting. Like looney toons insane. Sitting there for hours trying to get them framed up right. Had to edit the flock behavior on the blue ones cause they just roam the whole map usually and that was getting a little ridiculous trying to find them.










Rather annoyingly I lost that contest.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 5, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Thanks. Here's two post texture packs. Went a little nuts with the butterfly hunting. Like looney toons insane. Sitting there for hours trying to get them framed up right. Had to edit the flock behavior on the blue ones cause they just roam the whole map usually and that was getting a little ridiculous trying to find them.
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5139/5508880827_b9d1308c58_b.jpg
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5074/5904960910_57b303740c_b.jpg
> ...



Stunning pictures bud, good job!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats LifeOnMars
Happy Birthday Kreij


----------



## Nick259 (Jul 5, 2011)

Aww just a day too late lol

Here's a reasonably funny pic anyway. Tf2 sniper just having a nice stretch when he gets an arrow in his face!






Server connection issue at just the right moment in action half life 2. The enemy guy had just done a stunt leap into me and my team mate.






And happy birthday Kreij hope you have a good one!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wish I could get TF2 to even install, just click and nothing happens for me :/


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wish I could get TF2 to even install, just click and nothing happens for me :/



Start a thread on this, we'll help you out. Steam games work pretty reliably, so it can't be that hard to fix.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 5, 2011)

Kreij said:


> *Oh wait !!! In two days it's my birthday!!*
> Whoever posts the most humorous birthday wishes (text only) to me in the next two days gets their choice of a Steam game too.
> 1 post only per member. Keep it within the TPU posting rules.
> (@LifeOnMars, you can't win this one, but you can participate for the lulz)
> 3 .. 2 .. 1 .. Go



C'mon peeps - has everyone missed this? I'm the only entrant so far and mine wasn't even that funny!



scaminatrix said:


> I hope your Birthday consists of much dirt-yelling and undercover partying


----------



## Kreij (Jul 6, 2011)

Stealth contests FTW !! 
I've actually posted two or three stealth contests that I pulled after a month because no one ever realized they were contests.

But hey, if people don't want to read my posts ...


----------



## Nick259 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Kreij
> Undercover Moderator



I hope you'll be moderating under covers come your birthday  

*puts on coat*


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 6, 2011)

Kreij said:


> But hey, if people don't want to read my posts ...



I did. But lacking any idea of what could be a funny way to congratulate you, I decided to just limit myself to say an early Happy B-day.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 6, 2011)

No problem Chev, I appreciate the well wishes.
This was just a quick add on contest because LifeOnMars didn't drain the coffers with what he wanted.


----------



## qubit (Jul 6, 2011)

Kreij, I dunno if I've missed your birthday or not, but I wanna say it anyway...

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!* 

and you've got some wicked contests!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2011)

You being a Wisconsinite, I got to say.... Happy Birthday Kreij, my gift to you is a wish, a wish that Brett Favre with QB your football team again


----------



## Kreij (Jul 6, 2011)

Tick Tock Tick Tock


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Tick Tock Tick Tock



Sorry man I have nothing witty for ya. Just wanted to wish ya a happy birthday.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kreij!

May you have a great big party and a great big cake with a special surprise - an undercover stripper inside


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 7, 2011)

^^ Nice pic, lol.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 8, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Tick Tock Tick Tock



so who won after all for the birthday thing?


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2011)

Whoops ... been really busy and forgot about the second part of this.

Nick259 wins for his "undercover" comments. 
@Nick : Send me a PM of what Steam game you want and I will gift it to you as soon as I can.

Sorry for the delay guys. I've been busy working and coding and working on the details for my next contest which you will see soon in the Games section.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 9, 2011)

Well done Nick259, enjoy whatever game you choose bud.

Kreij, from the Valve complete pack you gave me for my competition win it's letting me gift Half-Life 2 and Half-Life 2 Episode 1. Now I know alot of people already own those but there is always the few who don't like myself.

Do you fancy just adding those two games from myself onto whatever prize you are offering for your next competition mate?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

Congratulations Nick!


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2011)

That a great idea Mars.
Thanks for offering to add to a contest.
I'll PM you and we can have some fun coming up with contest ideas.


----------



## Nick259 (Jul 10, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Well done Nick259, enjoy whatever game you choose bud.
> 
> Kreij, from the Valve complete pack you gave me for my competition win it's letting me gift Half-Life 2 and Half-Life 2 Episode 1. Now I know alot of people already own those but there is always the few who don't like myself.
> 
> Do you fancy just adding those two games from myself onto whatever prize you are offering for your next competition mate?



Wooo! 

Ok gimme a bit of time to decide what game to pick. Love you man 

EDIT: PM sent! I've also got a copy of serious sam hd: the second encounter that you can add to your next competition.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 22, 2011)

Just ran into a bad waypoint in Red Faction: Guerrilla:


Spoiler: Why not take that path on the right?


----------

